# ice skull



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

the ice skull was made following Scareme's Famous Ice Cubes recipe and a skull mold


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool! Thank goodness for Scareme's recipe, huh?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

should look ok in a punch bowl


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice....That will look great in a punch bowl.
What material is next.....cow dung? That's free, too!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is great! I have tried that ice recipe four times, and each time....epic fail....maybe my H2O is faulty??


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

Pumpkin5 ,you have to use hard water ,soft will not work

Lunatic , that is a great idea, it would give it that just dug up look I have been looking for, since it was your idea i' am sending the first one I make


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice ice! You could add some food coloring to the recipe and it would almost be like a Day of the Dead ice skull:jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You will get clear ice if you use distilled water for this, if you want it to glow when exposed to a black-light use tonic water.
You can "Plant" eyes (painted ping-pong balls) when casting this for an even creepier effect. Try nail polish to decorate the ping-pong balls, it holds up really well, and doesn't come apart when soaked in water. If you fill the ping-pong balls with water they will stay submerged when you put them in the water. Drilling a couple of small holes on the backside makes this fairly easy to do.

Did you make the mold or was it store bought?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

RoxyBlue,that is a great idea,i like it so much I am going to send you the first one I make, what is your address


fontgeek, it is a cheap plastic skull cut in half


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> RoxyBlue,that is a great idea,i like it so much I am going to send you the first one I make, what is your address


Second star to the right and straight on till morning:googly: Make sure you wrap it well.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

roxyblue ,it has been mailed. I know you can't wait to get it so here is a picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, how sweet of you to think of me

I could see that floating in a bowl of punch.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so glad so many are trying my recipe. I really love the colored skull. How did you do the eyes? Roxy was right, it does look like a sugar skull from Day of the Dead.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

I used dollar tree food color, after the skull froze took it out of the mold layed on its back in the freezer and filled the eyes and let freeze


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Second star to the right and straight on till morning:googly: Make sure you wrap it well.


Roxyblue ,you must must have given me the wrong address usps sent it back, sorry it must have got damaged in shipping


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that cracked me up


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooooo...it's very X Filey!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Freezing to a higher,30 degrees or so will avoid cracking. Too cold freezes too fast so you get cracks.


----------

